# Feral Dreams



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I layed down to relax on the sofa and was watching my pigeon Beaskley playing and arguing with his hanging bell and eventually I dozed off. 

I had this beautiful dream. I was walking in this large open field, the sky was blue, the sun was shining. It seemed nice and warm. I heard flapping sound coming from above. I looked up and there were about 100 feral pigeons, all flying above me! Wow it was breathtaking, simply an awesome sight, so real. A period of darkness overtook the bright skies...so many beautiful pigeons going someplace, where I will never know. 

The dream was so breathtaking, so real, aso tranquil. The sounds of coo-ing and wings flapping was interupted by a ring...the ring of the telephone. It was work. 

The call was quick, and I just sat there thinking how beautiful my dream was. It was only a dream, but it seemed so real. It has been on my mind all day.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Victor,


Sounds nice...!

It is interesting too, if one has the chance, to visit feral flocks while they are grazing at Dawn...

Somehow that hour makes it possible to see them a little differently than later in the day, or, what I mean is, one's own senses are shifted somewhat to see them more clearly in some way. Can be quite profound.

I am envious!

I seldom remember my Dreams or even if I had any...hmmmm, maybe I should get some B-6 for myself and see if it helps...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great dream. I am sure it felt so great and real.
You're lucky, I seldom have nice dreams.


Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> I layed down to relax on the sofa and was watching my pigeon Beaskley playing and arguing with his hanging bell and eventually I dozed off.
> 
> I had this beautiful dream. I was walking in this large open field, the sky was blue, the sun was shining. It seemed nice and warm. I heard flapping sound coming from above. I looked up and there were about 100 feral pigeons, all flying above me! Wow it was breathtaking, simply an awesome sight, so real. A period of darkness overtook the bright skies...so many beautiful pigeons going someplace, where I will never know.
> 
> ...



Victor, your description of your dream is vivid enough to make me feel as though I had the dream myself. Thanks for sharing these euphoric moments
with us. Truly a beautiful dream in all its wonderful detail, from the moments just before you slipped into the dream until prematurely awakened. 

fp

PS-Arguing w/his bell, huh ?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Victor, I often wake up with images of birds in my head, but I don't remember my dreams as clearly as you do. Lucky you!  

Suz.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*I dream of pigeons*

often because I usually check this site before I go to bed to read the latest postings and therefore the latest goings on are still running around my head.

Sometimes they are good sometimes not so good, but pigeons none the less...

Tania


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*I just remembered*

I had a little flashback just now about my dream last night and I didn't dream of pigeons but of an injured duck and trying to find a box to put it in - I can't remember what happened in the end except that it was getting dark and I had my bike!!! - still dreaming about birds though and injured ones too.....


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I wish I could remember my dreams*

the only time I do is if I wake up really early 6'ish and then fall back to sleep I sometimes have dreams that are so real. But that hasn't happened for a couple years now. Your dream sounds interesting.... Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a beautiful dream, Victor. The vivid ones are always remembered.

I'm no dream analyst, but from all the things that have been happening in your life lately, maybe those pigeons represented being "free" of responsbilities, if only for a little while...

I also remember reading? hearing? a long time ago that dreaming in color indicates an artistic temperment. All the dreams I have remembered over time, were in color...


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your dream, Victor.
Your description was beautiful, helping me to imagine the feeling.
I'm blessed to remember my dreams, which I have frequently. The main subjects are my pets & my family.

Next time, take the phone off-the-hook.

When it's bedtime around here (toward morning), I really do take the phone off-the-hook. Although we wouldn't hear it, Jesse would; nobody's going to disturb my Jesse.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice replies everyone.

I agree with you Mr.Squeaks in that there has been a lot of pigeon activity at our house the last several weeks, both positive and negative unfortunately.

Phill, I think the reason I remembered the dream is because I had drifted off in a fast deep sleep and was abruptly awaken by the phone. I think I may have forgotten the dream otherwise. The odd thing, I still remember it as if were a real experience...so cool.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Victor,

After reading some of these other posts, I was thinking that all you were dreaming of was how to agitate all the IBB and NMB crowd. Here I've been only going into the Sick and Injured threads and I finally perceive that there's all this commotion going on with these other threads. So, I started reading and find that I'm implicated in all this turmoil that you've started.

Now, I remember the post where your better half (Poor Lady) virtually pleaded with me not to get you started and so I didn't add anything further to egg you on and now I see the IMMENSE mischief that you're obviously glowing in. So, I'll tell you what your dream really means--all those "pigeons" in your dream are all the poor 'pigeons' (synonym for "patsies") that you're stringing along. They're not going anywhere because you're purposefully giving them the runaround!

Meanwhile, some INNOCENT members are catching the brunt of their frustration. Isn't it ALWAYS the way things work out? The truly guilty get a pass and the completely INNOCENT are incarcerated!

Shame on you!

Pidgey the Sacrificial Pigeon


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

OHHHHHH Com'on Pidgey, this thread is suposed to be about nice pigeon dreams! Not an attack on poor li'l ol' me! 

My 4 year old was watching the cartoon network, and I bursted out laughing  

He asked me why I was crying?????


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"poor li'l ol' me", my vent!

Face it, Victor, you burst out laughing because you KNOW you're guilty!

Pidgey

P.S. You should be crying in shame!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sometimes I think I'm dreaming....as I sleep I hear the faint sound of cooing and it grows louder....and louder....and louder.....and they start cooing together, actually in harmony, the high pitch little hens and the lower pitch little males, and it stirs me.... 

I wake, or I think I'm awake..  

Oh, yeah, *I am awake...* now I remember it is the sound of all my baby doll pigeons down the hall. My husband just finished renovating and putting a new roof on their coop, so they were our house guests for almost a week, due to the coop not being secure!  

It doesn't take much to stir them either!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, bet you miss hearing the sound close by. It is a comforting sound to me.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, bet you miss hearing the sound close by. It is a comforting sound to me.
> Maggie



Hi Maggie,

I sure do, it is very soothing. I didn't think those little Satinettes & rollers could make so much sound...WOW, but it is music to my ears...I know they are feeling great!


----------

